# ideas for "zero" shaped school snacks



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

I have to bring in a snack to share with the K class at dd's school to recognize the 40th day of school. The snack is supposed to be from "zero the hero" as he visits every 10th day of school. The teacher has recommended "cookies, lifesavers, cheerios, etc".... which are not common place in my pantry







.

I thought about apples, cored and sliced into big zeros.... but how do I keep them from turning brown? I wouldn;t peel them for my kids, but should I peel them this time? And , do you think most kids would like these without the nutrient void apple dip that seems to accompany apples latley???









I could make healthy whole grain cookies, but I wanted something with a hole in the middle, like a zero. i alos don;t want to spend a ton of $$$ either on expensive/organic for some kids who may throw it out anyway.

any ideas??? thanks!!!


----------



## mykidsmom3 (Jul 24, 2005)

you can sprinkle/spritz apples with lemon juice to keep them from browning..you could also use dried apple rings


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

You could do gingerbread cookies. Cut them out with a drinking glass, then cut a hole from the center with a shot glass. Or you could cut bagels in half and put almond butter on them. Make egg salad or cheese sandwiches on whole wheat bread, then cut them out like I described for the cookies. Or, how about slicing eggs and gluing the slices to pieces of bread with mayo? The egg slices themselves would be the zeros. How about carrot slices with a little salad dressing for dipping?


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Sliced pineapple? I know that's kind of messy...


----------



## Mountain Chick (Sep 8, 2004)

What about doing a "Rice Krispie" marshmallow type treat with the healthy O-shaped cereals.

Or what about pancakes? (I know, kinda lame) But they could be chocolate chip, or something like that. They could be silver dollar size.

Boy, that's a tough one...


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for all of teh suggestions... I made gingerbread cookies using this recipie. I used a big round cookie cutter. at first, I cut the middle hole with an apple corer. As those baked, the hole filled in







: , So I used my tea ball on the rest. Those came out awesone. I hope the kids eat/like the cookies, as it took a long time to make them. My dd told me that "zero the hero brought doughnuts last time"....... so I hope the kids aren;t too disappointed







:

soft gingerbread cookies

1cupwhole wheat flour
2cupall purp flour
3/4cupbrown sugar
3/4teaspbaking soda
1Tblcinnamon
1/2Tblginger
1/2teaspsalt
12 Tblbutter
3/4cupmolasses
2Tblhalf and half
mix dry
mix in butter, molasses and cream
roll onto sheets of wax paper
refrigerate until firm
cut with cutters
bake at 350 for 10 min


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

wow.... we celebrated the 100th day of school when i was in elem. but snacks every 10th day seems like alot


----------

